# Leo Gaje UK seminar update



## LabanB (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi All,

   Just a quick note to remind you that the dealine for deposits for the Leo Gaje seminar is just two weeks away - 6th April.

   Also, the Copthorne Hotel in Newcastle has recently employed two Filipino chefs and I am in the process of arranging a buffet on the evening of 18th May which will consist of traditional Filipino food. The cost will be £15.00 per person, the deadline for payment will be 20th April. Please let me know asap so that arrangements can be made.

  Further, can any payments be made to myself, and not the club as previously stated, thanks.

Cheers

Bill Lowery


----------



## LabanB (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi Guys,

   Heres the buffet for the evening of the 18th of May. The full price has to be with me by the 27th of April, so elt me know soon if you want to make the buffet (even if you cannot make the training).

Pilipino Fiesta Buffet


Fresh spring rolls with garlic and peanut sauce 
Paella, Seafood and saffron rice
Pork Crackling
Marinated chicken Adobo
Beef Aritada
Fried fish in a sweet and sour sauce
Mango, Tomato, Cucumber and Mixed salads
Fried noodles
OoOOOooo


Leche flan
Fresh fruit salads

£15.00

Cheers

Bill


----------



## LabanB (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi Guys,

   There are only about 10 places left on the first UK Leo Gaje/Pekiti Tirsia Kali seminar.

   Get in touch soon to book a place.


Bill

LabanB@excite.com
07985 582 159


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2002)

I've merged these related threads.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------

